# Duck egg mystery



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't get it.
Today, momma duck was out looking for food and I checked out the nest..
The one egg I saw is gone.
And I see no other eggs or any shells.
Maybe a feral cat ate the chick...But where's the shell?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't get it.
> Today, momma duck was out looking for food and I checked out the nest..
> The one egg I saw is gone.
> And I see no other eggs or any shells.
> Maybe a feral cat ate the chick...But where's the shell?


Maybe a wild tegu got it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 6, 2021)

Yep 
Empty
And she's gone


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2021)

Maybe someone made some BALUT?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 8, 2021)

Or, @Chubbs the tegu is on holiday & was looking for breakfast? ?‍


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 8, 2021)

It could of exploded. When I was younger we had a duck that used to nest in my front yard and eggs were always exploding.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 8, 2021)

It could have been a rat snake- those love to swallow chicken eggs whole and I'd assume they like duck eggs too.


----------



## method89 (Jun 8, 2021)

a real who dunnit!


----------



## method89 (Jun 8, 2021)

any update on this? @ZEROPILOT


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 8, 2021)

When I kept quail, they would sometimes eat their own, or their neighbors', eggs....

Jamie


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 8, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> It could have been a rat snake- those love to swallow chicken eggs whole and I'd assume they like duck eggs too.


That's what I was thinking too. But that could be any snake that will swallow an egg. Not necessarily a rat snake. ?


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 8, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> That's what I was thinking too. But that could be any snake that will swallow an egg. Not necessarily a rat snake. ?


Good point! Rat snake just came to mind, not as familiar with the other egg eating snakes haha.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 8, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> When I kept quail, they would sometimes eat their own, or their neighbors', eggs....
> 
> Jamie


Yes. Chickens do too. All those types of birds probably do.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 9, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Yes. Chickens do too. All those types of birds probably do.


Oh the dark side of chickens. We have had chickens over the years and have had to rehome a few for just that problem. Once they start you can not stop the little dinosaurs


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 9, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh the dark side of chickens. We have had chickens over the years and have had to rehome a few for just that problem. Once they start you can not stop the little dinosaurs


I never thought to look and see if chickens leave any bits of shell behind. But I've watched snakes swallow an egg whole. It's a good way to keep them satisfied and not eat your baby chicks that are running around.?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 9, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I never thought to look and see if chickens leave any bits of shell behind. But I've watched snakes swallow an egg whole. It's a good way to keep them satisfied and not eat your baby chicks that are running around.?


We have lots of rodents being in the City and near a major park


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 9, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> We have lots of rodents being in the City and near a major park


Now I'm thinking something else is strange about the city I live in. I've not seen mice, honeybees or snakes even though I've seen a lot of other types of wildlife. That includes deer, opossum, racoon, groundhog, toads, skunk, mallards, great heroin, too many to mention.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2021)

Nope
No chicks.
No eggs or debris from broken eggs.
(I saw one egg)
And now even momma duck has vanished.
It's a mystery.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 11, 2021)

Alien space probe beamed her up...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Alien space probe beamed her up...


Possibly
My wife pointed out that ALL of the neighborhood ducks seem to have vanished.
Both Muscovy and the Egyptian "geese".
There was a pretty healthy population here.
I'm not complaining. They are nasty, disease riddled and they love crapping on my porch and in my fish ponds.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 11, 2021)

I hope you don't have a big snake hanging around. Just kinda sounds like it.?


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 11, 2021)

Or a gator...


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 11, 2021)

Maybe a coyote


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 11, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Or a gator...


Could be but I lived in a wildlife sanctuary in southwest Florida and really never saw that kind of behavior from gators. But just because I didn't see it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. This is only my thoughts that a large snake could stay hidden easier than a gator. I'm in Ohio and a very huge snake was found living under someone's house. I think it was an escaped python. I think if it was a coyote you would see feathers.? But again those are just my thoughts. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 11, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Could be but I lived in a wildlife sanctuary in southwest Florida and really never saw that kind of behavior from gators. But just because I didn't see it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. This is only my thoughts that a large snake could stay hidden easier than a gator. I'm in Ohio and a very huge snake was found living under someone's house. I think it was an escaped python. I think if it was a coyote you would see feathers.? But again those are just my thoughts. Hope you figure it out.


You didn't say why snake wins against space aliens...


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 11, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> You didn't say why snake wins against space aliens...


Somehow it just makes more sense. ?? Sneaky snake ? always wins.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 11, 2021)

As an official representative of the Reptoids...


----------

